# Tallulah Gorge State Park



## GTHunter (Oct 10, 2012)

What are yalls thoughts on bear hunting at the state park? I have a buddy that likes to go camping just down the road at Panther Creek and we are planning on going up there this weekend. I want to bring my muzzleloader along and try to find a bear or some deer while we are there. I have been doing a bunch of research on where to go and can't find much info on this place. I am also thinking about trying to convince him to go to Blue Ridge WMA or another WMA with a primitive weapons bear hunt this weekend. If you were me would you try your luck here or look elsewhere? This is probably my only chance to hunt up in North Georgia this season.


----------



## Wes (Oct 11, 2012)

I have been to Tallulah Gorge and I don't know where you would be hunting there. Maybe on the back side or down from the main park? If you are hunting tourists you will fill your tag. I would recommend going elsewhere. There is more national forest just up the road below and above Clayton. Also, Warwoman WMA is just to the right of clayton where you can camp and hunt.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd hunt panther creek


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 11, 2012)

blue ridge wma


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 12, 2012)

I was talking to the staffer at the Wilson Shoals WMA yesterday about the bear I shot on Chestatee last saturday (10/6) and he said that his son shot one on the Tallulah Gorge property last year.  They're def in there, but you'd probably do better at a WMA... Panther Creek is actually Nation Forest Land and you could take a bear there...but I've camped back in there for years and never seen the first sign of a bear...Habersham Co. is not known to have a large bear population


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Oct 12, 2012)

actually if you get far north rabun county is yo best bet. I camp panther every yr. and there is only a few bear


----------



## GTHunter (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah I didn't have high hopes for the state park. I would love to go to Blue Ridge but I think my friend is dead set on camping along Panther Creek. I may try to go to Blue Ridge WMA just for the day. Where would you recommend starting if I were to go there? I've read to hunt ridges and saddles, but after looking at the topo map there seems to be a ton of them and I have no idea where to even begin. Are the "wildlife openings" marked on there actually food plots? Are they worth sitting on or should I still hunt the woods?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 12, 2012)

I also read to hunt at or above 2,800 ft elevation this early in the season.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 15, 2012)

TF Park is cut up into 2 different areas. The area on the back side side of the gorge holds some bear !! They are a problem back there as are the pigs for the locals that live there. You would want to hunt off the east rim back down toward the lake. Would be a hike, but the bear are there. The other section of WMA is toward Yonah Lake on the left side of the road. There you would find your chances at deer higher. Check your book, that WMA is open all season if I ain't mistaken !!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 15, 2012)

sharpshot, you must not live in habersham. if im not mistaken, habersham had 56 bears killed last season, the most in the state. there here.


----------



## bucky (Oct 15, 2012)

DelphicSharpShot said:


> I was talking to the staffer at the Wilson Shoals WMA yesterday about the bear I shot on Chestatee last saturday (10/6) and he said that his son shot one on the Tallulah Gorge property last year.  They're def in there, but you'd probably do better at a WMA... Panther Creek is actually Nation Forest Land and you could take a bear there...but I've camped back in there for years and never seen the first sign of a bear...Habersham Co. is not known to have a large bear population



You better think again. We have more bear than any mountain county around. You just stay south and think that


----------



## oatmeal1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Habersham may have plenty of bears but i stopped at honeystand rd on my way back from the Upper Tallulah today and I saw no sign of bears. I didnt spend more than a couple of hours there as it got dark on me. This is not the wma but it is close to it. I have seen bears at panther creek in Stephens and Habersham but i think they are thicker in higher elevations.Hunt it and see what happens! Good luck to you!


----------

